# How can I make larger staves on a spesific page



## Kostia (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello! I Am hellping someone to write a children song book, And I want to make some of the first songs notation larger
Than the others, 
I know the way to make the whole score bigger with cntrl+D.
But is there an option to appliey it on a specific page?


----------



## d.healey (Apr 25, 2016)

What notation software are you using?


----------



## Kostia (Apr 25, 2016)

d.healey said:


> What notation software are you using?


oop fogat to write I'm hhh using Sibelius 7


----------

